# problème ipod craquer



## hysterock class (14 Mars 2009)

J'ai un ipod touch 2eme generation et un pote me la craquer. Suite a un bug j'ai du éteindre mon  ipod mais maintenant il ne veut plus se rallumer. Cela fait déjà plus d'une heure que j'essaye toutes les posibilités.

Merci de m'aider, je suis en stress !!!


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Mars 2009)

hysterock class a dit:


> J'ai un ipod touch 2eme generation et un pote me la *craquer*. Suite a un bug j'ai du éteindre mon  ipod mais maintenant il ne veut plus se rallumer. Cela fait déjà plus d'une heure que j'essaye toutes les posibilités.
> 
> Merci de m'aider, je suis en stress !!!




il ne faut pas craquer, tu risques de devoir acheter un nouveau !

pourquoi l'avoir craqué ?

et il ne s'allume pas en étant connecté a un mac/pc ?

pas de solution magique...


----------



## hysterock class (14 Mars 2009)

en faite la c'est pour l'ipod d'un pote et il na pas acces a internet la donc jle depanne.

et pour brancher l'ipod il doit attendre, il ne peut pas pour le moment


ps : je suis au téléphone avec lui a ce moment la


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> il ne faut pas craquer, tu risques de devoir acheter un nouveau !



Si par cracké tu entends jailbreaké, contrairement à cette remarque, j'affirme qu'il est IMPOSSIBLE de le planter et de devoir en racheter un nouveau! des changements de programme sont TOUJOURS récupérables!

Je te conseille de le mettre en mode DFU

[youtube]T4X233Ka8g4[/youtube]

Regarde la vidéo à partir de 1'50 et ne te marre pas trop devant l'accent canadien


----------



## hysterock class (14 Mars 2009)

ok merci, je lui transmet ton message =)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

hysterock class a dit:


> ok merci, je lui transmet ton message =)
> 
> et sinon comment fait on pour le passer en mode DFU ?



J'espere que tu te fous de moi? attends un peu il y a un lien youtube dans mon message!

Sinon, celle ci

[YOUTUBE]VRi-kuJIe2k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

alors ca dit quoi? Tiens nous quand même au courant!


----------



## hysterock class (14 Mars 2009)

oui j'ai vue j'ai editer ^^

il fait la manip la


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

hysterock class a dit:


> oui j'ai vue j'ai editer ^^
> 
> il fait la manip la



et alors? C'est bon et on mérite un petit merci ou ca ne va toujours pas?


----------

